# Fish compatibility question



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a pair of Kribs that I will soon be separating into different tanks. Is there any way that I could put one of the Kribs in a 40 gallon breeder with either Gertrudae's Rainbowfish or Threadfin Rainbows? I know they will usually be in different parts of the tank, but I don't want to stress out the rainbows. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Genrally Kribs are not very agressive when single. You could keep one with your Rainbows with no problem. I currently have two Kribs with several Rainbows and Corys and they ignore each other. The Kribs like the lower 1/3 while the Rainbows like the upper 1/3 of the tank. The Rainbows seem to like to surface feed while the Kribs like to feed off the bottom


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank You! I have only seen my Kribs in context of a breeding pair in a tank with tetras. I love the pair, but I am going to have to seperate them until I figure out what to do with the multitude of fry they are producing (on the third batch at this time). I thought they might be okay together as far as water parameters go, but it is an odd combination and info is hard to find!


----------

